# Andra' tutto bene (spero)



## Frithurik (24 Dicembre 2020)

2020 ti prego, hai già fatto schifo abbastanza, adesso è venuto il momento di fare un miracolo, fatti da parte e dacci un 2021 pieno di gioia, ce lo meritiamo. Ma ci pensate che l’anno scorso abbiamo aspettato svegli la mezzanotte per gridare “Buon 2020!”?
Questo 2021 non potrà che andare meglio! Non vorrei dire ma nel 2021:
– 25 aprile è domenica
– 1 maggio è sabato
– 15 agosto domenica
– 25 e 26 dicembre è sabato e domenica
1 gennaio domenica
Mi sa che il 2021 è una fregatura peggio del 2020.

*Auguri di Buon Natale e Anno 2021 a tutti.*


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Dicembre 2020)

miiii...ma mai una gioia..
speriamo sia migliore...
anche perché questo lo sto chiudendo malissimo..
Comunque auguri a tutti.. soprattutto a chi come me sta lavorando...


----------



## oriente70 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Frithurik ha detto:


> 2020 ti prego, hai già fatto schifo abbastanza, adesso è venuto il momento di fare un miracolo, fatti da parte e dacci un 2021 pieno di gioia, ce lo meritiamo. Ma ci pensate che l’anno scorso abbiamo aspettato svegli la mezzanotte per gridare “Buon 2020!”?
> Questo 2021 non potrà che andare meglio! Non vorrei dire ma nel 2021:
> – 25 aprile è domenica
> – 1 maggio è sabato
> ...


Neanche un ponte ..


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2020)

Speriamo di preoccuparci dei ponti!


----------



## oriente70 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Speriamo di preoccuparci dei ponti!


----------



## Lara3 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Spero che non siano tutti come il ponte Morandi


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2020)

Frithurik ha detto:


> 2020 ti prego, hai già fatto schifo abbastanza, adesso è venuto il momento di fare un miracolo, fatti da parte e dacci un 2021 pieno di gioia, ce lo meritiamo. Ma ci pensate che l’anno scorso abbiamo aspettato svegli la mezzanotte per gridare “Buon 2020!”?
> Questo 2021 non potrà che andare meglio! Non vorrei dire ma nel 2021:
> – 25 aprile è domenica
> – 1 maggio è sabato
> ...


ricambio e li estendo a tutti . 
Per tutte le feste che capitano di sabato e domenica non è che mi cambia qualcosa tanto io sto riposando  o come si dice sto in pensione


----------

